
What Is The Most Valuable Programming Language To Know For The Future And Why? - ghosh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2014/07/14/what-is-the-most-valuable-programming-language-to-know-for-the-future-and-why/3/
======
firebrand39
Again (same article, same question) from a 2 weeks ago.

Well, and then it is go from google, also known as golang.

------
mpweiher
TL;DR: Gartner predicts Javascript.

Gartner. Others disagree.

